# Dripper RDA's and Bottom Feeding Pins



## Petrus (15/9/16)

Good evening guys.

As I am sitting here ,visiting the online vendors exploring all the impressive vape related stuff on the market, I just thought, why don't the designers off Atty's /RDA's make the option of a BF pin/include in the box a standard. I think it will boost the sales world wide. Seeing in the light of all the squonkers all over the world, I think it will work. I fancy Atty's like the OL16, Snappy, Viper etc. but to pay between R1500-R3500 for an atty?????? My wife is past the I think it's funny point. If possible can guys like @JakesSA give us squonkers a list of some of some of the newer RDA's that they can BF for us?

Just a thought.
Happy Vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (15/9/16)

Any RDA on the market can be bottom fed but they won't all be designed for good drainage which is most important for a squonker.

If you have to lift the cap everytime you squonk that defeats the purpose. 

Symptoms of bad drainage are:
Flooding
Over squonk poring out airflow holes 
Dry hits as you are scared to over squonk
Pulling liquid into mouth because of over squonking 

My advice is if you get an RDA bf specify the feed hole must be flush with the deck to drain well.

Avoid RDAs with feed pin emerging out the top of the positive post block as they will lead to all the symptoms listed above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## stevie g (15/9/16)

@Petrus obviously this information is not intended for a seasoned squonker such as yourself but it might be helpful to noobs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (15/9/16)

@Sprint, although I agree with what you say, unfortunately, there are some RDA's that are really impossible to convert to BF, like the Rafale RDA (I have one) for instance, but that is not the point, I agree with you about the squonk hole. It should be flush with the bottom for drainage.
My advice for @Petrus is to look for an atty with a velocity style deck with a flat bottomed deck and with top airflow, like the Sapor Plus (which I'm waiting for) and the OBS Cheetah RDA, although the Cheetah's squonk hole won't sit flush with the deck, but the airflow is really good and you won't over squonk.
My money is on the Sapor Plus. Won't be long now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

Sprint said:


> Avoid RDAs with feed pin emerging out the top of the positive post block as they will lead to all the symptoms listed above.



What if you cut the pin so it sits flush or maybe just a mil above the deck.
Will that be fine brother?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/9/16)

With more regulated squonkers becoming available I think we should start seeing more RDA manufactures catering for the BF brigade. I hope at least.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## zadiac (15/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> What if you cut the pin so it sits flush or maybe just a mil above the deck.
> Will that be fine brother?



Yes, that's how I do it. I buy the Fatdaddyvapes bottom feeding pins and then just cut them to size. They work perfectly.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

zadiac said:


> Yes, that's how I do it. I buy the Fatdaddyvapes bottom feeding pins and then just cut them to size. They work perfectly.



Do you cut it with a saw or just grind it off on a bench grinder?


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> What if you cut the pin so it sits flush or maybe just a mil above the deck.
> Will that be fine brother?


That should be fine as well as long as the positive post is not raised also.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> That should be fine as well as long as the positive post is not raised also.
> View attachment 67874



I want to cut the deliriums rda pin that comes with the therion because apparently it protrudes from the deck about 5mm


----------



## zadiac (15/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Do you cut it with a saw or just grind it off on a bench grinder?



I use a dremel


----------



## Andre (15/9/16)

This one looks good: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-transformer-rda-bf-pin-included-sir-vape.t28570/unread

Seems one cannot use your own drip tip, pity.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

how is @Sir Vape doing this..literally first with alles...ohm my wallet is my new slogan...but kudos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (15/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> how is @Sir Vape doing this..literally first with alles...ohm my wallet is my new slogan...but kudos



I also take my hat off to @SirVape for getting in new products so fast. They are top notch with everything they do. I have the option of two walk in Vape shops in Durban. But I will always support Sir Vape because of their dynamic management and excellent service. LOL, they also hurt my wallet, but I cannot blame them for that. Gosh, I am so into vaping right now, its so attractive in every way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (15/9/16)

Andre said:


> This one looks good: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-transformer-rda-bf-pin-included-sir-vape.t28570/unread
> 
> Seems one cannot use your own drip tip, pity.


Are you getting one?? I got two major orders coming in......maybe a third after my thread......heheheh


----------



## Andre (15/9/16)

Petrus said:


> Are you getting one?? I got two major orders coming in......maybe a third after my thread......heheheh


No, I am exercising discipline!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

